# big or small box?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

right now a have a rather large box its a medium Q-forms box (stage 2 i belive) and i have a 99 sentra the two added together equal no trunk space at all! and i also want to put in a strut brace. so i was toolin around walmart today and i saw a pretty small box but maby it just looks small cuz i have a huge one! ok so my question is would it be worth it to buy this box for a 10in. sub (alpin R) and try it out? its only about 20 bucks and being smaller may make the sound better and tighter cuz right now its pretty boomy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, you get a box according to the requirements of the sub. not just the size you think it should be.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

are you at aberdeen proving grounds, or aberdeen? just asking I was at BNCOC for 3 months in Feb and was at APG


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont live on apg but i live about 5 min out but my dad is in the air national guard so i go out there alot.........good fishing


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> uhm, you get a box according to the requirements of the sub. not just the size you think it should be.



x2
that's the easiest way there is to make a good sub sound completely horrible

find the manu's recommendations and find a box with a similar internal volume, don't just pick an arbitrary box and use it because it takes up less trunk space.


----------

